
ICANN Sells Out: Will Let TLDs Price Gouge Your Domain - marknadal
https://www.namecheap.com/blog/keep-domain-prices-in-check/
======
verisimilitudes
What I'm wondering most is if I can buy my domains for the next decade at the
current price and avoid some of the potential issues this could cause.

Further, with this thought, I'm wondering if this could be an underhanded
means to get extra money by encouraging people to buy domains for many years
in advance.

------
dragonwriter
The current title here (“ICANN Sells Out: Will Let TLDs Price Gouge Your
Domain”) is actually _more_ emotionally loaded than the advocacy piece that is
the source.

